# GAME 1: Sacramento Kings @ Seattle SuperSonics 4-23-05 7:30p.m.



## DaUnbreakableKinG

<center>








*<center>(50-32) (Away: 20-21)*
*<center> @*
<center>








*<center>(52-30) (Home: 26-15)*

*<center>Probable Lineups*






































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Rashard Lewis/Reggie Evans/Jerome James


<center>*Key Reserves*























Bobby Jackson/Darius Songaila/ Maurice Evans
























Vladimir Radmanovic/Antonio Daniels/ Danny Fortson

*<center>Previous Games*
*<center>Kings 78 Sonics 108*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 101 Sonics 106*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center>Kings 107 Sonics 115*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes 

*<center>Kings 122 Sonics 101*
<center>Recap - BOXSCORE - Postgame Quotes

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Mike Bibby*
<center>









*Stats vs. Sonics*
*<center>PPG: 16.2
<center>RPG: 4
<center>APG: 6
*


*<center>Luke Ridnour*
<center>









*Stats vs. Kings*
*<center>PPG: 13.2
<center>RPG: 2.7
<center>APG: 5.5
*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Miller update 



> Kings center Brad Miller, who broke his left leg in mid-March and has missed the last 25 games, remains a question mark for Game 1. Coach Rick Adelman said he doesn't expect Miller to return until late in the first round, but Evans said he expects to see the center on the court Saturday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Miller update


Also Twix said she heard that he'll be back during 3rd game. 

So either way I'm happy. He just needs to return and contribute and help us get past the Sonics.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

*Kings 105*
Sonics 100

*Bibby 23pts 8assts*
Allen 28pts 5assts


We win the first one and we have control of the series. :yes:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Also Twix said she heard that he'll be back during 3rd game.
> 
> So either way I'm happy. He just needs to return and contribute and help us get past the Sonics.


Yep, I heard that on the radio after the Suns game. But now I read that Mo Evans said Brad's going to be back this Saturday?!  Mo was also the same guy that first said Bobby was going to play the last game. I wonder if Mo is going to be right again?? 

I can't wait till this Saturday!! :banana: I'm glad the Kings are in the playoffs. This season have gone by so quick that I still want to see more Kings games. 

Come on, Kings! Last as long as you can for the fans! GO KINGS!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Yep, I heard that on the radio after the Suns game. But now I read that Mo Evans said Brad's going to be back this Saturday?!  Mo was also the same guy that first said Bobby was going to play the last game. I wonder if Mo is going to be right again??
> 
> I can't wait till this Saturday!! :banana: I'm glad the Kings are in the playoffs. This season have gone by so quick that I still want to see more Kings games.
> 
> Come on, Kings! Last as long as you can for the fans! GO KINGS!!!


Imagine if they lasted all the way. :gopray:


Also about Mo, why is he being allowed to speak about other players, shouldn't it be the coaches decision whether to tell or not? Even if Brad was to come back maybe they want the Sonics to think that he's not coming back so then boom, he's back and change of plan. :laugh: :whoknows:


----------



## Twix

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Also about Mo, why is he being allowed to speak about other players, shouldn't it be the coaches decision whether to tell or not? Even if Brad was to come back maybe they want the Sonics to think that he's not coming back so then boom, he's back and change of plan. :laugh: :whoknows:


When Mo mention about Bobby coming back, it was on the radio. He was being interviewed and he mentioned it. It end up that Bobby was back!  I don't know why Mo said Brad is going to be back on Saturday. Maybe no coaches, etc want to say it so it can make Sonics guessing Brad isn't going to play? :whoknows: Then like you said, boom...Brad's dressed up and change of plan in the last second.


----------



## Peja Vu

They have to get at least 1 in Seattle, why not the first game

Kings 107
Sonics 97


----------



## master8492

Seattle to Win

Seattle 110
Kings 100


----------



## Peja Vu

Grant Napear said if he had to list the guys availability like they do in the NFL, he would say:

Bobby Jackson - Probable
Peja Stojakovic - Questionable
Brad Miller - Doubtful

He also said Skinner will play for sure.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings 114
Seattle 100


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> When Mo mention about Bobby coming back, it was on the radio. He was being interviewed and he mentioned it. It end up that Bobby was back!  I don't know why Mo said Brad is going to be back on Saturday. Maybe no coaches, etc want to say it so it can make Sonics guessing Brad isn't going to play? :whoknows: Then like you said, boom...Brad's dressed up and change of plan in the last second.


Oh, so it was on the radio huh? :groucho:

Keep listening Twix and keep us posted with the news. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Grant Napear said if he had to list the guys availability like they do in the NFL, he would say:
> 
> Bobby Jackson - Probable
> Peja Stojakovic - Questionable
> Brad Miller - Doubtful
> 
> He also said Skinner will play for sure.


So Peja questionable?? Does that mean more of a chance that he'll play or more that he won't play??


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So Peja questionable?? Does that mean more of a chance that he'll play or more that he won't play??


 Dunno :whoknows:


----------



## B Dizzle

hi everybody!

here's an article on the x-factors of both teams, they say Radman and Miller are the X-Fctors

LINK


----------



## halfbreed

I'd say Bobby is the X-factor. Nobody has seen this guy in months, and his style will be something that Ridnour isn't ready for.


----------



## Ghiman

Kings by 6


----------



## G-Force

Nice looking game thread. We have not started one up yet over in the Sonics forum. I am game thread challenged, so I'll see what Scinos comes up with. We may offer to borrow your game thread and give you the credit, DaUnbreakableKinG.


G-Force


----------



## Twix

Peja Vu said:


> Grant Napear said if he had to list the guys availability like they do in the NFL, he would say:
> 
> Bobby Jackson - Probable
> Peja Stojakovic - Questionable
> Brad Miller - Doubtful
> 
> He also said Skinner will play for sure.


Thanks for that news, Peja vu!

I read an article in Sacbee today saying that Pedja and Brad might not play in Game 1!? Hmmm...according to Grant & Jerry (Reynolds), they say they think Pedja looks good and will probably play game 1. Gotta remember, Sacbee also said Bobby isn't going to play the last game vs Suns and he did.


----------



## Twix

Ghiman said:


> Kings by 6


You mean, Kings win the first game by 6 or win the series by 6? :bsmile:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> You mean, Kings win the first game by 6 or win the series by 6? :bsmile:


Both. :biggrin: 

:greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Traffic dispute ends in tragedy 



> A beating near Arco Arena leaves a banker near death.
> 
> A traffic dispute between drivers of two luxury vehicles at Arco Arena left a prominent 39-year-old banker clinging to life Thursday and two men being questioned over whether they beat him into a coma, Sacramento police said.
> 
> The victim, Mark Leidheisl, a Wells Fargo senior vice president of San Ramon, was in a coma at UC Davis Medical Center with what police said was a "nonsurvivable brain injury."
> 
> Two Lodi men, ages 43 and 44, came forward voluntarily Thursday after learning of Leidheisl's condition, said Sgt. Justin Risley, a police spokesman.
> 
> The incident began about 10 p.m. Wednesday as Kings fans were streaming out of Arco Arena after the team's final regular season game against the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> Police said witnesses told them that there was some sort of traffic dispute between Leidheisl, who was driving with a friend in a Mercedes-Benz, and two men in a black, late-model Infiniti sport-utility vehicle in the parking lot.
> 
> After a short drive, Leidheisl pulled onto Prosper Drive, a quiet side street within sight of the arena, and the Infiniti followed.
> 
> *All four men got out of their vehicles, but Leidheisl's friend ran into a nearby field, leaving the banker squaring off in a fight against the pair. No weapons were involved in the scuffle, which left Leidheisl with a head injury that is expected to be fatal, police said.*











Mark Leidheisl 


This is just sad. :nonono:

Hope he makes it. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings notes: Sonics hope Radmanovic steps forward 



> Peja Stojakovic isn't the only 6-foot-10 Serb in this NBA playoff series walking a little gingerly these days.
> 
> Seattle SuperSonics forward Vladimir Radmanovic went down March 16 with a stress fracture in his right fibula, leaving his teammates and coaches to let out a collective gasp and groan. He is hopeful for Game 1.
> 
> And like his fellow countryman, Radmanovic is critical to his team's success, a shooter from all distances. Seattle is 16-3 in games in which he has made three or more three-pointers. It is also 43-20 with him and 9-10 without him.
> 
> Sonics guard Ray Allen said "it would be lovely" to get the man they call "Vlade" back on the floor because Seattle could spread the floor, shoot like mad and cause all sorts of matchup concerns.
> 
> *"They're just like Phoenix if he's playing," Kings coach Rick Adelman said of the Sonics. "You've got him spotting up, standing there hurting you. They have one big guy and four shooters, and they're hard to defend.*





> *K-Mart closed*
> 
> Kevin Martin expected the news, and he has handled it with class.
> 
> The Kings' first-round draft pick isn't on the playoff roster, his season over before he arrived at the practice facility Thursday.
> 
> "I can't be upset because you've got to have class," Martin said. "I'm not bitter at all. I've learned a lot this year as a rookie.
> 
> *"This is best for the team. We need Bobby Jackson out there, and we need Brad (Miller). I'm just a baby in this league. I know I can get better and that my time will come.*


You gotta love K-Mart. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Playoff status of Peja, Miller is unclear 



> But their coach sounds as if he's not expecting them to play Saturday night.
> 
> Kings coach Rick Adelman would love to tell everyone how he will use Peja Stojakovic and Brad Miller in Saturday night's Western Conference playoff opener against the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> However, that means Adelman would have to know. Thursday afternoon, he said that wasn't the case.
> 
> The coach spoke of both players as if they were unlikely to play Saturday. Stojakovic's strained left groin will be put to a test in practice today before the team flies to Seattle.
> 
> Miller, who is coming back from a fractured left fibula, has gradually upgraded his activity. Adelman said the 7-footer certainly wants to play Saturday, but it's more likely Miller would be available for Game 3 on April 29.
> 
> *Miller, Stojakovic, Mike Bibby (sprained left ankle) and Brian Skinner (sprained right foot) sat out Thursday's scrimmage, Adelman said. The coach expects Bibby and Skinner to be ready.*
> 
> "Everything is brand new to us. I'm kind of leaving (things) open. You could see Eddie (House) out there with Bobby (Jackson) if Bobby is playing Allen and Eddie is playing the point guard."



Some interesting news. Hmm. 

Can't wait till Saturday Night. :groucho:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Luck might have smiled on the Kings with this matchup 



> The Kings finally caught a break. They caught up with the SuperSonics, another team limping its way into the postseason.
> 
> Put down that ice bag for a moment.
> 
> The Kings are underdogs only by disguise.
> 
> *The Kings should win this series.*
> 
> They can score, they can play with pain and, as they have demonstrated since acquiring Kenny Thomas, Brian Skinner and Corliss Williamson in the Feb. 23 Chris Webber swap, they also can defend on occasion. This series should feature several such occasions, nights when shots are contested, rebounds and loose balls are energetically pursued, blocked shots are an integral part of the game plan, and rotations are crisp and timely.
> 
> *Remember that win at Philly? The victories over Washington and Dallas? If the Kings run with the talent they have - especially in transition defense - the result should be a ticket into the next round.*
> 
> Bibby, Peja Stojakovic and Cuttino Mobley are excellent scorers and shooters and should be featured as such. Thomas is a skilled inside/outside performer who provides much-needed athleticism around the basket. Skinner has struggled of late, but when on his game, he is a physical presence who combines with Thomas and Williamson to clog the middle. (The three former 76ers came from a defensive system; this is no time for slippage.) Darius Songaila is an increasingly valuable sub, Eddie House and Maurice Evans have contributed off the bench, *and Greg Ostertag is still losing weight*, and - he swears - he is still capable of banging around Danny Fortson and Jerome James underneath.


:laugh: @ Tag. He's great ain't he? Glad we have him. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Anatomy: The perfect playoff player 



> In our fantasy laboratory, with the beakers bubbling over and lightning crackling in the night sky outside, there lies under straps and chains the makings of "Project T.U.P.S." - The Ultimate Playoff Specimen.
> 
> He is Franken-baller, a being so complete from head to toe, heart and soul, that if he were unleashed, the NBA suits would trip over themselves trying to market the creature. But no tattoos here. The only markings are those of stitches to keep the beast together. Pass the bone saw, please.
> 
> Franken-baller would be a frightening mix of poise and power, close to 7 feet with the ability to shoot, run, defend, post up and attack the rim. He would have the body of Amare Stoudemire of the hard-charging Phoenix Suns - the biceps, wide shoulders and one-handed throw-downs. He would elicit that sort of fear that's good to have in the postseason.
> 
> Golden State's Adonal Foyle, for example, had to duck from several posterized dunks during a late-season meeting with Stoudemire, the pre-Franken-baller mold, and Foyle 'fessed up later: "I gave up my body to science, at least to the Amare Stoudemire foundation."
> 
> "I've never been a weight room guy, lifting and grunting and yelling 'Aggghhhh,' " Stoudemire said. "I might start, though, just to be stronger."
> 
> Franken-baller would never get rattled, either. He would have the composure of Mike Bibby, the Kings' unflappable guard who never lets you see him sweat when his club is down one, the clock shows :01, and he needs a two to win it.
> 
> "Mike, man, he's done that his whole career," said Memphis' Earl Watson, a UCLA man who watched Bibby for years. "You can defend the heck out of him, but it doesn't matter. *It's like he's not human sometimes."*













:clap: for Bibby. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Another 20hrs and the game is on. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu

vBookie Event: Kings @ Sonics 4/23/05 (NBA Game)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> vBookie Event: Kings @ Sonics 4/23/05 (NBA Game)



Gotta bet 1000 on my Kings. :yes: :groucho:


----------



## SacTown16

FINALLY!!!! It's playoff time

Series Prediction: Kings in 6

Game 1 Prediction:

Kings 102
Sonics 99

Bibby: 33 pts, 5 dimes
Thomas: 21 pts, 11 Reb
Jackson: 16 pts


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I just bet 1000 on the Kings. 

Guys better bet before it's too late.


----------



## Kekai

I think it is good for the Kings they got the 6th seed. I predict the Kings to win in 6 games.


----------



## Twix

My prediction:

Kings 106
Sonics 100

GOO KINGS!!!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings playoffs: Kings vs. Sonics 



> Coaching - Edge: KINGS
> 
> Bench - Edge: KINGS
> 
> Intangibles - Edge: KINGS


----------



## Pejavlade

10,000 on Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings playoffs: Adding toughness to a tender squad 



> Will Thomas, Skinner and Williamson make a difference?
> 
> The green light to attack the rim has turned to yellow now for Kings opponents.
> 
> Foes still tend to race toward the basket like kids on wayward skateboards barreling downhill, because that's what the dry-erase board instructions in the other dressing room demand. And reputations die hard - the Kings can be had inside, so attack at will.
> 
> But now there's a price to pay. As in a body to greet you just before the rim.
> 
> At least that's the theory being polished up for the Seattle SuperSonics, never mind the Kings' struggles to protect their interior turf down the stretch of the regular season.











"We're much better when we play tough," says the Kings' Kenny Thomas, above. "We just have to do it." He and Brian Skinner have helped the Kings' frontcourt play tougher.









Brian Skinner had added a lot of toughness to the Kings' defense.









Corliss Williamson's defensive prowess helped Detroit to a title last year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Game at a glance 



> THE KINGS WIN IF ...
> 
> • Kenny Thomas keeps up with Rashard Lewis. Thomas must control Lewis, an All-Star hampered by knee tendinitis.
> 
> • Mike Bibby dominates an inexperienced Luke Ridnour at the point. Bibby is playoff-tested and proven, and Ridnour is new to all of this, two years removed from college.
> 
> • Peja Stojakovic has an impact, period. Deemed game ready after being slowed with a groin injury, Stojakovic must regain his form of two weeks ago.
> 
> *WORTH NOTING
> Greg Ostertag has 87 games of playoff experience with Utah, 10 fewer than Seattle's roster.*



GO TAG!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Kings-Sonics playoff notes: McMillan not buying Kings' injury reports 



> SEATTLE - No Peja Stojakovic. No Brad Miller.
> 
> That was the latest word from Kings camp inside the Seattle SuperSonics' training facility Friday morning, with Game 1 of their first-round NBA playoff series one day away and favor fast falling toward the home team.
> 
> *Everyone believed it. Except Nate McMillan.*
> 
> The Sonics coach ran practice as if the injured Kings were shoo-ins to play in tonight's opener, despite reports to the contrary that would change again just hours later. McMillan called out their names time and again, while his players learned how to defend all the Kings' favorite plays.


:laugh:

I knew that it wasn't true. I expect all of our players to be ready.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Media Savvy: Kings lack sizzle, and a national following 



> Remember when the Kings were among the darlings of the NBA - a fast-breaking, behind-the-back-passing, sweet-shooting squad whose fanciful, free-wheeling game captivated fans around the league?
> 
> (You know, before they committed a major roster turnover?)
> 
> ESPN's Tim Legler recalls that era as if it were yesterday. Which it kind of was.
> 
> "For the last five or six years, the Kings were one of the top two to three teams that fans got excited about and loved watching," Legler says, sounding almost wistful. "I was probably their biggest fan. I loved their style."
> 
> But now that the former cogs Vlade Divac, Chris Webber and Doug Christie have been reduced to entries on the all-time franchise roster and the new-look Kings are limping into the postseason - well, let's just say the shotgun seat in Sacramento's suddenly rickety bandwagon is available for lease.
> 
> "They're a team in transition, trying to find an identity," says Legler, an NBA studio analyst for ESPN. "They've lost some parts, had some health problems. They've taken a definite step back."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Seattle's roller-coaster ride takes team to the playoffs 



> SEATTLE - Nate McMillan went from Coach of the Year candidate to the least favorite suit in his own locker room. Ray Allen went from carrying a team on his back to hauling a monkey that had been there before. The collective turn for the worse wasn't much better, the Seattle SuperSonics going from NBA surprise to seemingly shattered.
> 
> And now, they are the Kings' puzzle to piece together.
> 
> There might never have been a more perplexing No. 3 seed, this Northwest Division title team that has been mostly amazing but sometimes awful.
> 
> Tonight, the Sonics will host Game 1 of this first-round NBA playoff series, but they have already won the title of Toughest Team to Figure Out. They are champions of all things confounding, from Day 1 of the regular season to Day 1 of the first Seattle postseason in three years.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Up and down; hurt all around 



> Injury-riddled Kings could return Peja, Miller tonight
> 
> SEATTLE - Kings coach Rick Adelman is probably still waiting for the punch line.
> 
> Surely it was some type of cruel joke that had Peja Stojakovic and Brad Miller looking and feeling so good during Friday's workout. And each might play tonight when the Kings visit the Seattle SuperSonics to open their best-of-seven, first-round NBA playoff series.
> 
> Adelman said he expects Stojakovic, an All-Star small forward, to play.
> 
> "Peja ran good, and he's feeling good right now, so unless there is something happening (today) because of his workout ... I think he should be playing," the coach said. "He did everything we did in practice."
> 
> *"It felt good," said Stojakovic, who missed the final three regular-season games with the hope that rest and treatment would most aid his recovery. "It's the first time I practiced in a week and probably I'll be able to go (today). I'm excited.*











Peja Stojakovic missed the Kings' final three regular-season games, but his groin strain appears healed.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Crunch time: Nagging doubts crimp NBA playoff expectations for the Kings 



> Fan fervor seems to be at less than fever pitch as the postseason begins.
> 
> Is the thrill gone?
> 
> Asked early this week if Sacramento officials planned to drape City Hall with a banner cheering the Kings toward a playoff victory, city spokeswoman Liz Brenner paused.
> 
> "Are the playoffs this weekend?" she asked. "Then our banner will be up. Thanks for reminding me."
> 
> Such a sentiment would have been unthinkable last April or, indeed, any April since 1999, when the Sacramento Kings made the first of seven consecutive trips to the NBA playoffs.
> 
> But as the team launches its postseason campaign tonight in Seattle against the SuperSonics, fan fervor - normally at a high boil - is only now going beyond tepid.
> 
> Fans and other observers blame a variety of factors: injuries to key performers, inconsistent results, the departure of iconic players identified with the team's rise to glory, and a sense that just making the playoffs is no longer enough.










Tanner Turner, 2, sports Kings attire, as he and mom Jenni Smith head into Arco Arena for the Kings' regular season finale Wednesday. 









Fans look through racks of team jerseys in the arena store before the game.









Fans picnic in the parking lot at Arco Arena on Wednesday before the Kings beat the Phoenix Suns. Tonight marks the Kings' seventh consecutive trip to the NBA playoffs, yet player changes and injuries seem to have lessened the faith of some fans that the team can succeed in the postseason.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sacramento (50-32) at Seattle (52-30) 10:30 pm EDT 



> SEATTLE (Ticker) -- The Seattle SuperSonics return to the NBA playoffs for the first time in three years when they host the Sacramento Kings in Game One of their Western Conference first-round series Saturday.
> 
> Seattle, which won the the Northwest Division title, has not met Sacramento in the postseason since winning a five-game first-round series in 1996 on its way to the Western Conference crown.
> 
> After opening the season with 17 wins in 20 games, the SuperSonics were hit hard by injuries down the stretch and finished with eight losses in their final 10 games.
> 
> *Sacramento, the league's second-highest scoring team (103.7), has its own set of medical concerns.*
> 
> Peja Stojakovic, who averages more than 20 points, missed the last three contests with a groin injury and is questionable for the opener. Brad Miller, who practiced Friday for the first time since missing 19 contests with a fractured left leg, may not be ready to play.
> 
> *The Kings are making their seventh consecutive postseason appearance and have won four straight opening-round series but never have captured the conference title.*
> 
> Seattle won the first three meetings against Sacramento this season before losing, 122-101, in their most recent encounter on April 5. Ray Allen led the SuperSonics in scoring in three of the matchups against the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My prediction:

*Kings 107*
Sonics 100

*Bibby 24pts 10assts*
Allen 25pts 7assts


----------



## Pejavlade

Pejavlade said:


> Kings 114
> Seattle 100


*Bibby 28pts 5reb 11ast
Peja 26pts 4reb 5ast*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Bibby 28pts 5reb 11ast
> Peja 26pts 4reb 5ast*


We would win for sure of Peja has that kind of a game. :yes:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Lets go Kings !!!!!!!!
Kings 104
Sonics 95

Bibby 33 Points 9 assists
Peja 24 points 4 board


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> We would win for sure of Peja has that kind of a game. :yes:


Lets :gopray: he does. Although he wont be 100%.


----------



## Pejavlade

How many minutes will we expect Bobby to play today? 20-25?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> How many minutes will we expect Bobby to play today? 20-25?


Probably something around there. I think it's going to depend on how he is doing and if he feels good.


----------



## Peja Vu

Here we go!!!!

Everyone is available to play for the Kings, and VladRad will play tonight for the Sonics.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

I see Peja !


----------



## SacTown16

Peja Vu said:


> Here we go!!!!
> 
> Everyone is available to play for the Kings, and VladRad will play tonight for the Sonics.


Yup, HERE WE GO!!!

Do the bibby dance :banana: :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Bad start.. we gotta get a hold of this game.


----------



## SacTown16

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Bad start.. we gotta get a hold of this game.


0-10, not bad, not bad


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Omg Miller is in !


----------



## SacTown16

B-Rad is in, I hope he can do something


----------



## SacTown16

End of 1

Kings 22
Sonics 30

Peja and Allen with 12

What is up with bibby, if he doesn't play well, we have no shot.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Boy Bibby's shot is way off !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Horrible 1st half.


----------



## Yao Mania

Kings are not looking like a playoff team right now.... Bibby 0-9, yikes.


----------



## Tersk

Go Kings, get back into it!


----------



## kfranco

These Kings are really stinking up the joint..more hustle!! still 1qrt and a half to go..


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Game over, see boys in game 2.


----------



## halfbreed

Jeez, turned the TV on, this is ugly.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Lol Tag is the offense now !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Holy **** only down 6, with theb all, WOW


----------



## SacTown16

ALL OF A SUDDEN WE ARE WITHIN 6 AND WE HAVE PLAYED THE WORST GAME OF OUR LIFE!!

If only Adelman was a motivator, maybe we would have come out harder in the 3rd and it could be tied by now.


----------



## SacTown16

If Bibby wants to redeem himself, the time is now, step it up.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Miller and tag !?!?!


----------



## SacTown16

Tag!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfbreed

This big lineup of Miller and Tag has been awesome.


----------



## SacTown16

Wrong players taking shots right now, and we are missing too many, we have to start hitting.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Mobley with a and 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SacTown16

Here we go again, missing free throws, and mike has been nothing but pathetic


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Put Brad Back in !


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Man, Fts are killing us. Agian.


----------



## SacTown16

AWWWW, how free throws have caused us so much greef over the last few years.


----------



## SacTown16

off boards have killed us a good minute late in this one as well.


----------



## SacTown16

Mobley

Mobley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Omg Wooooooooo


----------



## mavsmania41

What a game you guys play at least you fight back unlike me MAvs.


----------



## SacTown16

If we made those 3 free throws we missed or at least two of them we are up, aw man, WE NEED A STOP.


----------



## Fordy74

Cuttino is so money..


----------



## halfbreed

Damnit


----------



## halfbreed

Bibby your killin me.


----------



## SacTown16

And there's the ball game boys. :curse:


----------



## halfbreed

Bibby's worst game ever? 1-16 shooting.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Good heart, lets thank this team for the effort.


----------



## SacTown16

halfbreed said:


> Bibby's worst game ever? 1-16 shooting.


I think so, how could you make a better argument? I don't think i could for any other game.


----------



## Dodigago

B-jax wasn't much better


----------



## SacTown16

Final:

Kings 82
Sonics 87

Peja: 24 pts, 5 Reb
Mobley: 22 pts

Just a pisss poor performance overall, nice effort late, but this game is about 4 quarters.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow I did not think Bibby was going to be the one player to play this poorly for us in the playoffs. 1-16 shooting 5reb 4asts in 37min, by far the worst game I've seen him play. Although Rindour played just as bad. If Bibby can shake this night off and play atleast half as bad we should be able to win. I know Bibby we come back from this game, its the playoffs hes favorite time of the year. Props to all Kings players including Bobby and Brad who never gave up. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Poor performance by us. They played like they came from a back to back. :nonono:

Hopefully next game Bibby will play better and freaking make his shots. :gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Photos:














































Radman new hairstyle *what the hell is that*.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I like it pejavlade. :yes:

Looks good to me.


----------



## Pejavlade

Recap


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Recap





> Kings C Darius Songalia was assessed a flagrant foul midway through the second quarter when he reached across Antonio Daniels, flattening the Seattle guard at midcourt. ... Seattle Seahawks QB Matt Hasselbeck watched from a seat on one baseline. ... *Tempers flared when Reggie Evans rolled over Thomas* after Thomas rebounded with 1:39 to play, but officials stepped in to cool things down. Evans had 15 rebounds, eight offensive. ... Sonics F Danny Fortson made his first playoff start after 402 NBA games, the third-longest stretch among active players. He scored three points.


Man I don't like that guy at all. Dirty player if you ask me.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

It's hard to pat Cuttino on the back for his sometimes amazing clutch play when the Kings wouldn't need him to hit those clutch shots if he ever hit anything in the first three quarters. He's not a 4th quarter player, he's an only 4th quarter player. Same old same old, not fighting through screens, forcing shots, turnovers. Well, I shouldn't blame him for the first one, because there is not one Kings player that will fight through a screen. 

Easily Bibby's worst game as a King. I can't believe he took a 32 foot contested 3 on the his worst shooting night in 4 years to tie a playoff game while there was still 12 seconds left. He could have dialed up Peja or Mobley in the chaos from the offensive rebound. 

I was seeing red right after the game, but this was bound to happen. We had to many questions going into this game on the road. Could Miller and Bobby contribute? Which bench/new players would be effective? Would Peja a) be healthy, and b) show up? Would Bibby show signs of exhaustion? 

The answers are, Miller can contribute, but Bobby may not be able to. Ostertag is Bill Russell V2.0, but Thomas, Skinner, Songaila, Williamson, and House were utterly lost out there. Peja can play like he played in the regular season for the last 18 or so games. And, it's entirely possible that Bibby was asked to do too much with the team's changes and his backup's injury; he may be ineffective, like he was 2 seasons ago against Dallas. 

We needed some answers, and we got them. Maybe we can not dig a 21 point hole next time in the first place. Winning the second game takes home court just as effectively as winning the first. 

Why didn't Mo play? Especially in the first half, because what they were doing obviously wasn't working. He is the only Kings that has a half-chance of bothering Allen. It's not like Bobby or Cuttino was doing anything useful. 

It's too bad we don't have Doug anymore, he can't guard athletic players anymore, but the one thing he's still very good at is harrassing shooters.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It's hard to pat Cuttino on the back for his sometimes amazing clutch play when the Kings wouldn't need him to hit those clutch shots if he ever hit anything in the first three quarters. He's not a 4th quarter player, he's an only 4th quarter player. Same old same old, not fighting through screens, forcing shots, turnovers. Well, I shouldn't blame him for the first one, because there is not one Kings player that will fight through a screen.
> 
> Easily Bibby's worst game as a King. I can't believe he took a 32 foot contested 3 on the his worst shooting night in 4 years to tie a playoff game while there was still 12 seconds left. He could have dialed up Peja or Mobley in the chaos from the offensive rebound.
> 
> I was seeing red right after the game, but this was bound to happen. We had to many questions going into this game on the road. Could Miller and Bobby contribute? Which bench/new players would be effective? Would Peja a) be healthy, and b) show up? Would Bibby show signs of exhaustion?
> 
> The answers are, Miller can contribute, but Bobby may not be able to. Ostertag is Bill Russell V2.0, but Thomas, Skinner, Songaila, Williamson, and House were utterly lost out there. Peja can play like he played in the regular season for the last 18 or so games. And, it's entirely possible that Bibby was asked to do too much with the team's changes and his backup's injury; he may be ineffective, like he was 2 seasons ago against Dallas.
> 
> We needed some answers, and we got them. Maybe we can not dig a 21 point hole next time in the first place. Winning the second game takes home court just as effectively as winning the first.
> 
> Why didn't Mo play? Especially in the first half, because what they were doing obviously wasn't working. He is the only Kings that has a half-chance of bothering Allen. It's not like Bobby or Cuttino was doing anything useful.
> 
> It's too bad we don't have Doug anymore, he can't guard athletic players anymore, but the one thing he's still very good at is harrassing shooters.


Great post maKINGSofgreatness :greatjob:.

I agree with you on all the points you made an especially on Bibby, about this being his worst game. :nonono:

Also I'm surprised Mo didn't play???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Game Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radman new hairstyle *what the hell is that*.


Here are the rest...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SEATTLE 87, SACRAMENTO 82 



> SEATTLE (Ticker) -- Jerome James was there to clean up after his teammates.
> 
> James had the game of his life with 17 points, 15 rebounds and five blocks as the Seattle SuperSonics held on for an 87-82 victory over the Sacramento Kings in Game One of their Western Conference first-round series.
> 
> The third-seeded SuperSonics, who rely heavily on the jump shot, survived 36.5 percent (31-of-85) shooting and held off the sixth-seeded Kings, who erased nearly all of a 21-point third-quarter deficit but could not overcome their own shooting woes.
> 
> Mobley missed a 3-pointer and Mike Bibby fired an airball on a 3-pointer before Allen sealed it with two free throws with 8.7 seconds remaining.
> 
> The miss capped an awful game for *Bibby, one of the NBA's best clutch shooters. *He made just 1-of-16 shots, dragging Sacramento down under 39 percent (34-of-88).
> 
> Sacramento's *Peja Stojakovic played through a groin strain to score 24 points but none in the final nine minutes.* Mobley added 22 points for the Kings.


We need him to score in the last nine minutes. That is very important or otherwise we'll be fishing pretty soon and they'll go to the second round.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Oh so close - SuperSonics beat Kings 87-82 



> Bibby, appearing in his 41st playoff game, looked as though he had a case of the rookie jitters. He shot 0-for-9 with two assists in the first half, missed his first two shots of the third quarter and finished with three points on 1-for-16 shooting.
> 
> James, on the other hand, played inspired. The center, who started his NBA career in Sacramento, has been inconsistent during his five seasons with the Sonics, but he and seemed to relish taking it to his former team.
> 
> James had three blocked shots by halftime, and added two more early in the second half. He finished with five blocks, and his work around the basket -- eight offensive rebounds -- helped Seattle to a 51-44 rebounding advantage.


I hope James doesn't have this kind of game again.


----------



## SacTown16

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> It's hard to pat Cuttino on the back for his sometimes amazing clutch play when the Kings wouldn't need him to hit those clutch shots if he ever hit anything in the first three quarters. He's not a 4th quarter player, he's an only 4th quarter player. Same old same old, not fighting through screens, forcing shots, turnovers. Well, I shouldn't blame him for the first one, because there is not one Kings player that will fight through a screen.
> 
> Easily Bibby's worst game as a King. I can't believe he took a 32 foot contested 3 on the his worst shooting night in 4 years to tie a playoff game while there was still 12 seconds left. He could have dialed up Peja or Mobley in the chaos from the offensive rebound.
> 
> I was seeing red right after the game, but this was bound to happen. We had to many questions going into this game on the road. Could Miller and Bobby contribute? Which bench/new players would be effective? Would Peja a) be healthy, and b) show up? Would Bibby show signs of exhaustion?
> 
> The answers are, Miller can contribute, but Bobby may not be able to. Ostertag is Bill Russell V2.0, but Thomas, Skinner, Songaila, Williamson, and House were utterly lost out there. Peja can play like he played in the regular season for the last 18 or so games. And, it's entirely possible that Bibby was asked to do too much with the team's changes and his backup's injury; he may be ineffective, like he was 2 seasons ago against Dallas.
> 
> We needed some answers, and we got them. Maybe we can not dig a 21 point hole next time in the first place. Winning the second game takes home court just as effectively as winning the first.
> 
> Why didn't Mo play? Especially in the first half, because what they were doing obviously wasn't working. He is the only Kings that has a half-chance of bothering Allen. It's not like Bobby or Cuttino was doing anything useful.
> 
> It's too bad we don't have Doug anymore, he can't guard athletic players anymore, but the one thing he's still very good at is harrassing shooters.


You just expressed my thoughts exactly, it seems like the same ****, different year.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

SacTown16 said:


> You just expressed my thoughts exactly, it seems like the same **** different year.


We'll see next game what happens. :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu

Yeah, I agree...where was Mo??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Yeah, I agree...where was Mo??



Says *Coach's decision* on the boxscore.

Wonder if Sacbee will have anything on it tomorrow. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

master8492 said:


> Seattle to Win
> 
> Seattle 110
> Kings 100


Congrats you won 2500 points.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Nice looking game thread. We have not started one up yet over in the Sonics forum. I am game thread challenged, so I'll see what Scinos comes up with. We may offer to borrow your game thread and give you the credit, DaUnbreakableKinG.
> 
> 
> G-Force


I'm seeing this post just now. :laugh:

Must have went through pretty fast. Yeah man no problem, anytime you need something just PM me.


----------



## Twix

Adelman played all his players except Mo Evans. Not sure why. No one could really guard Ray Allen.

Sonics played like they wanted to win the first game more. 

I think this is the best game Tag have ever played as a King. (I also heard that Jerome James got a career high in double double.) I was very happy for Tag and I think he should get more mins. He also have lots of playoff experiences. He has the most PO experiences in the the Kings (as a player). 

With the limited mins that Brad had, I thought Brad did great especially not 100%. Brad will only improve and that's a great sign.

Bibby had the worst game not just for playoff, but probably his whole basketball career? :nonono: So I don't think we'll be seeing Bibby this bad again. Bobby also had a bad game. For these two players to shoot so bad but only lose by 5 points is not bad. If Bibby or Bobby would have made half of their shots, Kings could have won.

I saw lots of positive in this game, mainly in the 2nd half. 

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## halfbreed

Defensive Boarding was horrible. Guys need to block out.


----------



## Zalgirinis

> *Kings C Darius Songalia* was assessed a flagrant foul midway through the second quarter when he reached across Antonio Daniels, flattening the Seattle guard at midcourt. ... Seattle Seahawks QB Matt Hasselbeck watched from a seat on one baseline. ... Tempers flared when Reggie Evans rolled over Thomas after Thomas rebounded with 1:39 to play, but officials stepped in to cool things down. Evans had 15 rebounds, eight offensive. ... Sonics F Danny Fortson made his first playoff start after 402 NBA games, the third-longest stretch among active players. He scored three points.


Darius a C in yahoo eyes?  Oh yea, if they still havent learned that hes Song*ail*a and not Songalia, so yea then...

Also what happens in NBA game after flagrant foul is called?


----------



## JoeD

Does this provide any further reconsiderations of the Webber trade?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

NBA beat: Creaky or not,older players could affect playoffs 



> Kids these days.
> 
> They've taken over the playground.
> 
> It's become such a young league, Allen Iverson - at nearly 30 - considers himself "a relic around all these guys."
> 
> But there are some seniors who expect to leave a mark on these NBA playoffs. And not just how to act as if they have been down this block before. Some still have a lot of game, be it a shot, the ability to block a shot or an ability to set up a shot with dribble penetration.
> 
> An all "Seasoned Vets" playoff lineup could look like this:
> 
> * G-David Wesley, 34, Houston Rockets
> 
> * G-Gary Payton, 36, Boston Celtics
> 
> * F-Clifford Robinson, 38, New Jersey Nets
> 
> * F-Reggie Miller, 39, Indiana Pacers
> 
> * C-Dikembe Mutombo, 38, Houston Rockets
> 
> * Sixth man-Jim Jackson, 34, Phoenix Suns


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Playoff report 



> Fortson: Sonics' physical play to decide series
> 
> SEATTLE - There was no need for WWE and boxing announcer Michael Buffer in the Seattle SuperSonics' locker room, who might have rolled out the "Let's get ready to rumble" call to kick off Game 1 of the first-round playoff series against the Kings.
> 
> The Sonics are always ready.
> 
> Both teams have sizzling shooters, respected coaches, the edge of supposed disrespect and injured stars who are back at the right time. But the Sonics are convinced their physicality may be the difference-maker.
> 
> At least resident bruiser Danny Fortson is.
> 
> "Yeah, with Nick (Collison), Reggie (Evans), (Jerome James) and myself, we might be a little more physical than their very talented, skilled big guys who put ball in the basket," Fortson said, choosing his words wisely. "We're annoying people to play against."
> 
> The Sonics trailed only the Detroit Pistons this season in rebounding differential, pulling down an average of three more rebounds per game than their opponents. The Kings were outrebounded by an average of 1.9. When the Sonics outrebounded their opponent in the regular season, they went 41-15.





> King for the day
> 
> GREG OSTERTAG
> 
> The center known more for his late-game stints was the sparkplug in the Kings' comeback. He was 3 for 3 from from the field and had seven rebounds, playing 17 minutes.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Former King James finds home in Seattle 



> SEATTLE - Less than two hours before the Sonics and Kings began their postseason affair Saturday, the local sports talk radio show posed a question.
> 
> The topic was Seattle center Jerome James. His NBA life began with the team he was set to face in the first-round playoff series. Would James do all the little things he does so well, clogging the paint and using his 7-foot-1 presence in all the right places? Or would he try and do too much, seeking revenge for the team that gave up on him six years before? He did both. And it still worked.
> 
> James posed a problem the Kings couldn't handle in the Sonics' 87-82 Game 1 win at KeyArena, scoring 17 points, grabbing 15 rebounds and blocking five shots. Only sweet-shooting Ray Allen shot more times for the Sonics than James, hoisting 23 shots to James' 20.
> 
> No one could blame the Kings if they sat lock-jawed in amazement. In 1999, the only damage James did was to his left knee.
> 
> Fresh off his rookie season in Sacramento, the doctors told him to give up on basketball altogether.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Ailene Voisin: Bibby's night is nothing but no net 



> SEATTLE - In the left corner of the somber locker room, his left ankle encased in ice, Mike Bibby tried to explain what he himself believes is inexplicable. This is the playoffs. This never happens to him.
> 
> Bibby makes the big shots, makes the big plays, makes the difference. The one constant these last several postseasons - amid the crippling injuries to Peja Stojakovic, Chris Webber and Bobby Jackson - along with the devastating defeats and even the dissension in the ranks, is that Bibby plays big in the playoffs.
> 
> Until this Saturday night.
> 
> Until this.
> 
> Against a Seattle SuperSonics team that squeezed him between a speedy rookie (Luke Ridnour) and a heady veteran (Antonio Daniels), forced him to labor overtime and often for 94 feet, Bibby missed 15 of his 16 field-goal attempts, contributed a shaky floor game, and not only short-armed a critical three that could have tied the score in the frantic closing seconds but found himself on the bench when the Kings were at their best.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Clanks for nothing 



> Kings fall short after trailing by 21 points
> 
> SEATTLE - Perspective allowed the Kings to see only a positive Saturday night after their 87-82 loss to the Seattle SuperSonics in Game 1 of their first-round Western Conference playoff series at KeyArena.
> 
> That meant focusing on the return of Brad Miller, who hadn't played since Feb. 27 because of a left leg fracture.
> 
> It meant remembering they shrank a 21-point third-quarter deficit to one point, 83-82, on Cuttino Mobley's three-pointer with 42.4 seconds left.
> 
> And it meant watching Peja Stojakovic deliver 24 points and Mobley 22 while Mike Bibby endured the worst shooting night of his career.
> 
> Bibby, who did not practice all week after injuring his left foot Monday against Utah, made just 1 of 16 shots, went 0 for 6 on three-point attempts and scored three points.
> 
> *After establishing himself as the team's best clutch player, Bibby clearly had his pride wounded by the dismal performance.*











Mike Bibby (10) and Kenny Thomas leave the KeyArena court as the final horn sounds. Bibby made only 1 of 16 shots and scored three points.


----------



## Twix

JoeD said:


> Does this provide any further reconsiderations of the Webber trade?


Not to me..although I do believe that with Webb, there's a better chance of winning this series. But since Brad is back, Kings should do good.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

> Does this provide any further reconsiderations of the Webber trade?


Do you really think we would have won this game if Webber were here with our point guards shooting 1 of 23?


----------



## G-Force

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Easily Bibby's worst game as a King. I can't believe he took a 32 foot contested 3 on the his worst shooting night in 4 years to tie a playoff game while there was still 12 seconds left. He could have dialed up Peja or Mobley in the chaos from the offensive rebound.


Yeah, I was very surprised to see Bibby jack up that super-long three-point attempt with so much time left on the clock. Did he lose track of how much time was left? WAs he trying to redeem his game performance with one game-tying shot? I don't know, but for the entire game that sure did not look like Bibby out there.

G-Force


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

G-Force said:


> Yeah, I was very surprised to see Bibby jack up that super-long three-point attempt with so much time left on the clock. Did he lose track of how much time was left? WAs he trying to redeem his game performance with one game-tying shot? I don't know, but for the entire game that sure did not look like Bibby out there.
> 
> G-Force


Bibby looked like he didn't belong in the NBA or like was a rookie or something. :nonono:


----------

